# Audette's Mert's Toolholder



## HMF (Dec 9, 2015)

Site is dead. This is from archive.org


Mert’s Toolholder


And it all started with this


My friend Mert makes these neat little toolposts for small lathes. It’s a very simple design, easy to make and easy to replicate. Mert gave me the toolholder and I made a post from a scrap piece of aluminum. The bolts were scavenged from the original toolpost on the lathe. The first step is to machine the post to fit both the toolholder and the lathe compound.


Add a recess to the bottom of the post, this will ensure that it sits square on the compound base.


Now it will sit straight.


Here’s the finished post and toolholder.


Here it is test-fitted on the lathe.


I powder coated the holder.


And here it is, finished and making chips. The toolpost can easily be positioned wherever you want it and helps to reduce chatter. They’re easy to make and if you’d like one to look as a template to make others the give Mert a shout, he’ll be happy to make you one.


----------

